# E minor music



## LindnerianSea

Dear all,

I would like to share my latest revelation, in that only recently did I realize that some of my favourite works are in the key of E minor. Examples are Brahms's 4th symphony, Bach's 6th Partita on keyboard, Bach's 4th organ sonata, Sibelius's 1st symphony, Mahler's 7th symphony, Elgar's cello concerto, DSCH's 10th symphony ... E minor seems to suggest this solemn and spiritual feeling, often pensive yet without descending to the level of overt mourning. Wikipedia suggests a list of famous works in E minor (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_minor). 
I would really like to known some secret gems written in E minor (if possible, which is not on the Wikipedia list) that you might want to recommend ~

Cheers,
LS


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

check out Haydn's symphony #44 in E minor, 'Mourning' (if you haven't already, hehe).


----------



## Op.123

After A Minor and possibly G Major and D Minor, E Minor is my favourite key.
Unfortuantly my favourite pieces are all on that list.


----------



## Op.123

I can recommend you a piece in G Major though as G Major is the relative major to E Minor. Schumann's introduction and allegro appassionato Op. 92. The main theme of the allegro appassionato is in E Minor.


----------



## LindnerianSea

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> check out Haydn's symphony #44 in E minor, 'Mourning' (if you haven't already, hehe).


If only 'Trauer' had been translated into a slightly different word other than 'mourning', I wouldn't have been so terribly embarrassed. oh well.

Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## schuberkovich

Brahms Cello Sonata no.1 .


----------



## schuberkovich

A less well known one - Prokofiev Sinfonia-Concertante (for cello and orchestra) - seeing as you like the Elgar:




I'm fond of E minor as well


----------



## contra7

Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64


----------



## Mahlerian

The first movement of Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms begins in E minor (with phrygian inflections), with a very memorable triad that sounds like it could have come from no one else. The movement ends in G major, though, and the finale ends in C major.


----------



## Guest

You really should read this (recent) article for some insight into the question of keys and their characteristics:
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/01411896.2013.792037#.UheJGX9adpM


----------



## TudorMihai

Shostakovich - Piano Trio No. 2
Tchaikovsky - Francesca da Rimini Fantasia
Grieg - Piano Sonata
Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 6
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 6
Mozart - Violin Sonata No. 21
Bach - Partita No. 6, Violin Sonata No. 6, etc.
Elgar - Violin Sonata, String Quartet
Saint-Saens - Piano Trio No. 2, String Quartet No. 1
Raff - Symphony No. 9


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

LindnerianSea said:


> If only 'Trauer' had been translated into a slightly different word other than 'mourning', I wouldn't have been so terribly embarrassed. oh well.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation


But, how would you translate it? In my opinion, the translation is fine. You're welcome .


----------



## Radames

Ippolitov-Ivanov's Symphony no. 1 is in E minor. Conus Violin Concerto is in E minor also. Wiki gives an extended list of E minor symphonies. I love many of them - Amy Beach, Zdeněk Fibich, Howard Hanson, Johannes Verhulst in addition to the Ippolitov-Ivanov being my favorites of the not so famous ones.


----------



## Wicked_one

Newly discovered (two weeks ago or so): Kurt Atterberg - 8th Symphony


----------



## Radames

Wicked_one said:


> Newly discovered (two weeks ago or so): Kurt Atterberg - 8th Symphony


Good one! I have had a recording of that for over a decade. I forgot the key. And wiki doesn't list it. Maybe we should edit the wiki list.


----------



## LindnerianSea

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> But, how would you translate it? In my opinion, the translation is fine. You're welcome .


the translation is absolutely fine. but it's just that I mentioned in my OP that E minor feels "solemn and spiritual feeling, often pensive yet without descending to the level of overt *mourning*" that made me sound standing against the great father of symphonies


----------



## LindnerianSea

Wicked_one said:


> Newly discovered (two weeks ago or so): Kurt Atterberg - 8th Symphony


I heard heaps of praise for Kurt Atterberg ! again, one of those composers who didn't composer as their main job yet who were daringly original and good at it !


----------



## Wicked_one

What I really like about him is that he kept the post-Romanticism flavor in his symphonies and denied all that modern stuff that was so mainstream at that time.


----------



## Alydon

LindnerianSea said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to share my latest revelation, in that only recently did I realize that some of my favourite works are in the key of E minor. Examples are Brahms's 4th symphony, Bach's 6th Partita on keyboard, Bach's 4th organ sonata, Sibelius's 1st symphony, Mahler's 7th symphony, Elgar's cello concerto, DSCH's 10th symphony ... E minor seems to suggest this solemn and spiritual feeling, often pensive yet without descending to the level of overt mourning. Wikipedia suggests a list of famous works in E minor (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_minor).
> I would really like to known some secret gems written in E minor (if possible, which is not on the Wikipedia list) that you might want to recommend ~
> 
> Cheers,
> LS


One of my all time and moving pieces of music is Beethoven's String Quartet Op. 59 No2 in E minor. I always make a special case for the slow movement - a sensation of time passing and contemplation - Beethoven was said to have composed this after looking into the night sky. True or not, once listened to you will be shell - shocked by the intensity of emotion in this piece.


----------



## DrKilroy

You may also try both of Vaughan Williams' symphonies in E minor (nos. 6 and 9).

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Aramis

Postromantic, program symphony "Rebirth" by Mieczysław Karłowicz:






There is some flute awesomeness in E minor: concertos by Devienne (No. 7) and Mercadante (op. 57).


----------



## Wicked_one

I just remembered...


----------



## kv466

First Oskaar now Aramis?!! That's what I'm talking about  Good to see you, old chap.

Two of my personal faves in this sweet key are:











and then there's the Mozart violin sonata kv304, the Bach flute sonata...so many.

And, even though it's e-flat, you may like the Chopin op10 etude no.6


----------



## JCarmel




----------



## Skilmarilion

Beethoven's _Piano Sonata No. 27_ is in E minor.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Fauré's string quartet is in E Minor


----------



## weinermr

I've noted exactly the same thing. I feel a special affinity for music, especially symphonies, written in E minor. And specifically Mahler 7, Shostakovich 10, and Dvorak 9.



LindnerianSea said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to share my latest revelation, in that only recently did I realize that some of my favourite works are in the key of E minor. Examples are Brahms's 4th symphony, Bach's 6th Partita on keyboard, Bach's 4th organ sonata, Sibelius's 1st symphony, Mahler's 7th symphony, Elgar's cello concerto, DSCH's 10th symphony ... E minor seems to suggest this solemn and spiritual feeling, often pensive yet without descending to the level of overt mourning. Wikipedia suggests a list of famous works in E minor (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_minor).
> I would really like to known some secret gems written in E minor (if possible, which is not on the Wikipedia list) that you might want to recommend ~
> 
> Cheers,
> LS


----------



## contra7

Don't know if someone already suggested...

Leoš Janáček: String Quartet no. 1 is in E minor


----------



## contra7

Francis Poulenc: Sonata for Flute


----------



## Sudonim

This one probably doesn't count ...


----------



## Guest

Sudonim said:


> This one probably doesn't count ...
> View attachment 25161


Hah! If it don't count, that's because it opens on an E *major* chord! Followed by a C# minor (i.e. I-VI in E major).
Love the guy's accent ("I'm here to sing some songs from my Mama..."). What accent is that, Sudonim?


----------



## Mahlerian

I'm very hesitant to include Mahler's 7th in a discussion like this. It actually opens in B minor, although the main key of the first movement is indeed E minor (ending in the major). But on top of that, none of the other movements are in E major or minor. In fact, the finale is in C major.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Though the work is in G, the slow movement of Beethoven's 4th piano concerto is in E minor.


----------



## millionrainbows

The first thing I learned on piano was Chopin's Prelude in E minor.


----------



## Wicked_one

Anton Rubinstein - Piano Concerto no. 1


----------



## Skilmarilion

Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 4


----------



## Garlic

No mention yet of Bruckner's mass? For shame!


----------



## shangoyal

Chopin, a master of tonal colour, I don't know what that term means usually, but when I need reminding, I listen to some mazurkas.


----------



## Ingélou

My favourite Irish jigs are written in E minor. The key has a poignant, subtle Celtic feel to it, which is why the ace Irish fiddler Kevin Burke calls them 'miserable jigs'. So I think I will enjoy most of the wonderful works listed above.


----------



## Guest

Garlic said:


> No mention yet of Bruckner's mass? For shame!


Dear Garlic, I am ashamed, you have shamed me. I am, as my mother used to say, a sinvergüenza! I'll put it on now as act of repentance.


----------



## Feathers

Mendelssohn's String Quartet in E minor is one of my favourites by him. It's got a kind of lyrical and unfussy energy


----------



## Roi N

Franz Joseph Haydn's Sonata No. 53 in E minor. Everything you need to know about that key is there. Oh, and the finale is a double-variation. Enjoy!


----------



## Tristan

We've mentioned the first movement of Rachmaninov's Symphony No. 2, right? That has to be one of the best pieces in E minor that I know.


----------



## Angeloidus

Chopin's 1st Piano concerto in E minor is one of my favourites


----------



## Op.123

Brahms - symphony 4
Chopin - piano concerto 1


----------



## hpowders

Elgar, cello concerto and serenade for strings.


----------



## satoru

Bach: Prelude and Fugue in E minor, "Wedge", BWV 548 





Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E minor, op 4, No 2 RV 279 





Vivaldi. Bassoon concerto in E minor, RV484 





Scriabin - Prelude Op.11 No.4 - Short, nonetheless, beautiful





More comprehensive list for symphonies in E minor:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_symphonies_in_E_minor


----------



## SONNET CLV

I'm listening to one now: *Nikolai Miaskovsky's Symphony No. 4 in e-moll, Op. 17.*

Orchestre Symphonique D'Etat De La Fédération De Russie conducted by Evgeny Svetlanov

from the box set _Miaskovsky Complete Symphonies _(16 CDs) on Warner

A fascinating work.


----------

